# Edesia Espress



## FlyingPianist (Feb 27, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on this company? I ordered a tamper on eBay and it arrived quick and looks nice. However before ordering a bottomless portafilter for a Gaggia Classic I sent an enquiry asking where their products were made as this information was not on any of their listings or website. They refused to tell me saying "it was confidential information". I find that quite unethical TBH and would think a retailer who was proud of where their items were made they would be happy to publicise it. I've decided to return the Tamper on principle and buy one from a different supplier who is happy to share where their items are made from even if it does cost a bit more. Maybe I'm over reacting. Let me know your thoughts...?


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

A little curious that they've taken the "confidential information" approach, but that aside I've used them a few times and have no complaints. I've ordered a few tampers which are very nicely made and well packaged, and a bottomless portafilter for a Lelit which, for the price, is great however it's not made to the same standard as the original equipment. The basket that came with it is pretty good, though not amazing. Everything I've ordered was delivered very quickly.


----------

